# bfn for me wee susie



## weesusie525 (May 8, 2005)

hi all bfn xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

sorry to hear that - dont give up

Kate


----------



## tweetie (Feb 5, 2005)

hunni so sorry about your news and really hope that you soon get your dream.goodluck for the future.lol.xxx.


----------



## HellyS (Nov 3, 2005)

Sorry to hear your news.  Good luck for the future.
HellyS
xx


----------



## jrhh (Feb 6, 2006)

Hi Weesusie,

I'm sending you a huge    

Hope your going to do all the things you'd banned whilst on your 2ww.

Look after yourself

love

Jacks xxx


----------



## SWEETCHEEKS (Sep 15, 2005)

weesusie....

Sorry to hear your news... ... 



Sweetcheeks xxxx


----------



## fraochdiana (Oct 18, 2005)

Hello wee susie
My heart goes out to you pet, just experienced the same thing myself.
Allow yourself time to get over the pain and then pick yourself up and dust down and start again.
All good things come to those who wait............... well I so hope anyway.
Thinking of you, take care of you and DH.
Love
Heather


----------

